# Sub Harpoon vs. Torpedo



## Privateer (10 Oct 2007)

Here is a question for any submariners and other people who can shed light on this for me:  Given that torpedoes are anti-ship weapons, and Harpoon missiles are anti-ship weapons, what advantages does sub Harpoon offer over torpedoes to a submarine?  I'm just curious about the relative advantages or disadvantages of one over the other.  Thanks.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Oct 2007)

You forget subs use torpedoes to kill other subs as well....

But take a look around the net of footage of ships being hit by anti ship missiles, then look around for ships being engaged by Mr Mk48. You will see the answer via the footage.


----------



## Jaydub (10 Oct 2007)

Although a Harpoon has a greater range, a Torpedo is much more deadly.


----------



## Privateer (10 Oct 2007)

Done.  The torpedo is obviously much more devastating.  So is the only advantage of Sub Harpoon its range?


----------



## NCRCrow (10 Oct 2007)

Sub-Harpoon is a force multiplier!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Oct 2007)

Jaydub and Hfxcrow your statements are vague...why not explain to him why Sub-Harpoon is a force multiplier or what makes the torpedo more deadly.


----------



## NCRCrow (10 Oct 2007)

for me it would be the psychological factor, where us Above Water people couldn't discount the submarine as only an underwater threat. 

Also the Harpoon 2 (export) version with the land attack capability could make a small nation a very credible threat. 

It has gone so far as to Israel boycotting Egyptian acquisition of Harpoon 2. Now put that capability (Sub Harpoon 2) in a Egyptian Romeo class, say in the Red Sea or the Med, and you have a land and sea strike capability.


----------



## Jaydub (10 Oct 2007)

One of our Ships could take a couple Harpoons, and still stay afloat.

All it would take to sink us is one torpedo.  It detonates under the ship, creating a pocket of air underneath. 
The ship then actually drops, breaking the keel, and snaps in half.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RV8MF-440xg


----------



## NCRCrow (10 Oct 2007)

agree, torpedoes are deadly. 

That is a given in Naval warfare.  

Missiles are damage control problems vice Torps being "The End"


----------



## Privateer (10 Oct 2007)

Now I have a better understanding.  Thanks all!


----------



## Messmom (5 Dec 2007)

The CO of Sea Training Atlantic was once asked by a young Subbie why we never practiced being hit by a torpedo.

He very reasoned reply? "Son, why do you want to practice being dead?"

The fact is we have a damn good chance of defeating an inbound missile and even if we don't we can survive a hit and continue the fight if we do the job right. There is no surviving a heavy weight torp.

The real benifit of a sub launched missile is the stand off capability. The major draw back is that if the ship defeats the missile attack, they now know for sure a sub is lurking around.


----------

